
Ask HN: Which Sci-Fi idea you wish was already built? - samblr
Idea that may seem possible in next 20 years to 100+ years.
======
Piskvorrr
Mega-scale water desalination and treatment. Plus an actual renewable power
source to run that (not "the power is renewable, but the power plant's carbon
footprint is worse than 200 years' worth of burning coal").

------
nnn1234
Robots? Aeropincs++ Soylent that works VR white room++( basically a holodeck)
If you really want to bump up against a wall, Try to change charities and non
profits

------
boznz
Brain Pal, Neural Lace, eButler etc. - we must be getting close?

